# BF GRANT Muzzleloader hunt



## bigbarrow (Dec 13, 2009)

Who's gonna be there?


----------



## DEERFU (Dec 13, 2009)

Having surgery on my hand in the morning but Lord willin' I'll be there Thursday morning


----------



## .338BAR (Dec 14, 2009)

I will be there bright and early Wed. morning to set camp. About ten of us total.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Dec 14, 2009)

We went and scouted last Friday. Looks real good anywhere on either dirt rd. behind the check station. TONS of fresh rubs, several scrapes. All up and down the pwr line along the Indian creek. Lots of tracks also. Didn't see any hog sign at all. They are logging up tward the dairy so I'd bet that area will be ruint. There will be 4 of us. Good Luck!!!


----------



## huntingonthefly (Dec 14, 2009)

If I wasn't going to AL I'd sure be there. Went a few years ago with the bow and seen dozens of deer OTG. Returned on a quota hunt 3 seasons ago and killed a nice 9 pt. Good luck Hunter/Mason and friends. Thanks for the auto tips on the other thread. PM ya if I can find them old coords.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Dec 15, 2009)

Be glad to have them. In case we get ran out by too many others.
Good luck in AL.


----------



## striper commander (Dec 15, 2009)

How crowded of a hunt is this. I am thinking about hunting it the first day.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 16, 2009)

300mag said:


> How crowded of a hunt is this. I am thinking about hunting it the first day.


Its REAL crowded but it makes the deer move..Also remember its now a sign in hunt..So, you have to tag your own deer..


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Dec 18, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> Its REAL crowded but it makes the deer move..Also remember its now a sign in hunt..So, you have to tag your own deer..




Real crowed wase'nt the word. I know it's public land and have hunted alot of WMA's, but this was a joke. I took 2 guys w/ me that have never hunted a WMA. We had 11-12 Orange Pumpkins hanging in trees every 100 yards from us in what looked like a shooting line. We saw 3 deer and 20 hunters. Got back in the stand @ 1:30 yesterday and my buddy had a guy come in @ 4:00 hang his stand 50yds away (whith him whistling,hollering hey,ect) and the guy never acknowleged him. After all that the hunter got down @ 5:10 and headed out. Needless to say these guys will never hunt a WMA again. We need some rules about this or have #ed areas to hunt(Like Sapelo). We put alot of effort into scouting and no we didn't hunt the area I posted about above. I posted to give guys that have never been there an area to start in. Needless to say we came home yesterday emptyhanded and very discouraged.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 18, 2009)

Hunter/Mason said:


> Real crowed wase'nt the word. I know it's public land and have hunted alot of WMA's, but this was a joke. I took 2 guys w/ me that have never hunted a WMA. We had 11-12 Orange Pumpkins hanging in trees every 100 yards from us in what looked like a shooting line. We saw 3 deer and 20 hunters. Got back in the stand @ 1:30 yesterday and my buddy had a guy come in @ 4:00 hang his stand 50yds away (whith him whistling,hollering hey,ect) and the guy never acknowleged him. After all that the hunter got down @ 5:10 and headed out. Needless to say these guys will never hunt a WMA again. We need some rules about this or have #ed areas to hunt(Like Sapelo). We put alot of effort into scouting and no we didn't hunt the area I posted about above. I posted to give guys that have never been there an area to start in. Needless to say we came home yesterday emptyhanded and very discouraged.


 It is crazy..Thats why I stopped going..Ol butchertony on here did kill a good one down there yesterday


----------



## Steve78 (Dec 20, 2009)

If your gonna hunt a WMA like that, u need to go quota, not nearly as bad. I don't go to BF Grant nonquota for the very reason you just posted about.


----------

